# Braumeister Pump Query



## Black n Tan (30/5/13)

I have just received a brand new Braumeister 50L from G&G. The manual that comes with the unit and Spiedel website indicate that the recirculation pump are 23W, but my unit has only 9W pumps (black Laing E1 vario 15/700B 3-9W, ITT acquired Laing in 2009). Trolling through forums I note that a few people with faulty pumps have received a more powerful 23-25W pumps (blue Vortex BW152 oT 25W) from Spiedel. I imagine the more powerful pump delivers greater head pressures and flow rates, which could affect efficiency etc. I have sent an email to G&G and Spiedel asking for clarification, but would be interested to hear what pump other have in their Braumeisters (black ITT/Laing E1 vario 15/700B 3-9W or blue Vortex BW152 oT 23W or 25W) and the approximate date of purchase. I also own a 20L Braumeister with the ITT E1 vario 15/700B 3-9W and upgraded the pump to a Lowara EBV 15-3/65 (Lowara is ITT's brand in Europe and the pump had the same machining as the ITT pump and simply screwed straight on) which is rated at 4-27W. I have found that if I set this pump at about 9W I get a significant drop in flowrate (spill over the malt pipe) as the mash proceeds. In response I tend to increase the watts during the mash to maintain a good flow rate. Unfortunately I do not have any firm data on whether this increases efficiency, but I suspect it improves efficiency modestly. 

Why does my manual indicate a 23W pump but my unit only has a 9W pump? Are we getting old stock from Spiedel with an inferior pump?

Attached are two photos: firstly the ITT/Laing 9W pump and secondlythe Lowara upgrade that I installed. I also attach a link to the Loaware upgrade (?) pump www.deutsche-vortex.de/index.php?id=103&L=1


----------



## Rurik (30/5/13)

I have an ITT pump in mine and have never had an issue. Consistantly get 85% eff also my unit is about 15months old.


----------



## doon (30/5/13)

I have a 20l and the ITT pump stopped working once it got to mashout temps. G&G gave me the Laing branded one as replacement which works fine. Up until now I didnt even realise it was same specs as other pump. 

&G said there were software issues with ITT.

Like I said replacement works fine. How much did the blue one cost you?


----------



## Black n Tan (30/5/13)

Thanks for the replies. Good to hear that you can get 85% with the ITT pump: suggests this is probably a non issue. John from G&G is following up with Spiedel but the guy is at a conference this week. So with any luck we should have an answer from Speidel next week. The lowara cost $280, but I had to get my brother in law to bring it from the UK to Australia when he visited.


----------



## Black n Tan (30/5/13)

bump


----------



## Black n Tan (5/6/13)

John from G&G has received a response from Ralf at Speidel (see below). So it would appear that they used to use a 23W Vortex pump but have now moved to a more efficient 9w ITT/Laing pump that achieves the same flow rate. The manual and website were not up to date. I appreciate the response from John at G&G and Ralf from Speidel.


"there is a misunderstanding from the customer.
We have changed some Vortex pumps with 23W to new ITT Pumps 9W.
Because the new pumps need less power for the same flow like the old one.

It's right that he got an old manual. Sorry."


----------

